# Pm1236 Dro Size Question



## zoom zoom (May 4, 2016)

I'm looking into an (ebay) DRO kit for a PM1236 I ordered. The ebay seller lists sizes ranging from 50-1000mm, in 50mm incriments. I read that a guy used 220 & 920 on his lathe, but what size should I go with if the options are 200/250 or 900/950?  Should I contact the ebay seller and request 220/920? 

Just to absolve myself of any further questioning, should I pay the extra $18 each for 1 um scales instead of the stock 5 um?


----------



## Kennlindeman (May 4, 2016)

I would go for the longer if the can fit. A 1um is not worth it unless you work in a high tolerates, I have 3 5um scales on my mill and only work to 10um which is pretty accurate


----------



## mksj (May 4, 2016)

DRO PROS have information on sizing the scales or you can contact QMT as to recommendations, you need to look at both the travel and overall dimensions and check them against the travel and available space. The 200/950 should work, this is usually the actual travel and the overall length is usually about 4-6 inches more than the travel for glass scales. On a lathe, I would specify a slim scale for the cross slide and a 1 micron, since you will be reading diameter the extra resolution is worth the nominal expense. A standard size glass will be too big for the cross slide.
Example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AXIS-DRO-...-KIT-SHIPS-FROM-USA-8x40-Scales-/231912777219


----------



## MSD0 (May 5, 2016)

I'd definitely go for the 1 micron scale on the cross slide if it's only an extra $18. In diameter mode, you get .0001" resolution with a 1 micron scale vs .0004" with a 5 micron scale.


----------



## wrmiller (May 5, 2016)

MSD0 said:


> I'd definitely go for the 1 micron scale on the cross slide if it's only an extra $18. In diameter mode, you get .0001" resolution with a 1 micron scale vs .0004" with a 5 micron scale.



My 1340GT reads diameter on the dial, not DOC so I went with the 1 micron scale and set it up for diameter. I can pull .0003" off the diameter of a 2" piece of 7075 with the new polished inserts for aluminum. Do I do it all the time? No, but when I need it, it's there.


----------



## zoom zoom (May 6, 2016)

Thanks MSDO & WR, thats the kind of info I was looking for. I doubt I'll be doing any 10 thousandths of an inch work but if I did have to I'd like to.

I guess I'll just have to wait until the lathe shows up before I order a DRO kit. At this point I'm wondering if I'll even get the one I ordered, haven't heard anything...maybe I'm a bit too anxious, I just really want a lathe to turn down some 1" solid rod into mini masterpieces. I got the 2" diameter 6061 aluminum in the mail yesterday that I was going to make leveling feet out of.


----------



## wrmiller (May 6, 2016)

The waiting is the hard part.


----------



## MSD0 (May 6, 2016)

The waiting part isn't fun, but it gave me time to organize and set up the shop. Make sure you have a plan and everything you need to safely move the lathe into your shop and lift it onto the stand.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (May 8, 2016)

The travels for a DRO are about 7"x32" on that one.

 But it all depends on the type of scale, brand, etc. A lot of the scales won't fit on the cross slide, so be careful which one you get. But the bed scales are pretty easy to figure out

   Oh and we sent the tracking for you last week by email, if you can't find it let us know!


----------



## wrmiller (May 8, 2016)

Incoming!!!!


----------



## MSD0 (May 8, 2016)

Sounds like you don't have much of a wait after all


----------



## zoom zoom (May 9, 2016)

Right on time, I'm just a bit too excited I suppose! Thanks for the customer service so far, QMT, I had to call the delivery service to set up a delivery date, which is tomorrow! 

Looking into what all else I will need but I think I'm just about set. Good info all over this forum and the net. I have a small list going of things I need(ed) to buy in order to get started, hopefully I can post that for posteritys sake after I get up and running.


----------



## wrmiller (May 9, 2016)

Oh, and we require a setup thread with lots of pics.


----------

